# cake



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Λοιπόν, εγώ θα σας γράψω κάποια λίγα που ξέρω από _cake_ και οι κυρίες του φόρουμ θα εξηγήσουν πότε το _cake_ είναι κέικ, πότε τούρτα, πότε πίτα ή γενικώς και αορίστως γλύκισμα. Ποιες είναι οι διαφορές; Στα βρετανικά αγγλικά και στα αμερικάνικα. 

(μτφ.) πίτα: _a fair slice of the education cake_.
a cake of soap = πλάκα σαπούνι

you can’t have your cake and eat it (too) = δεν γίνεται να έχεις και την πίτα σωστή και το σκύλο χορτάτο, δεν μπορείς να τα ’χεις όλα
the icing/frosting on the cake = το κερασάκι στην τούρτα
(a) piece of cake = παιχνιδάκι, πανεύκολη υπόθεση
it takes the cake (επίσης it takes the biscuit) = ξεπερνάει κάθε όριο
it’s selling like hot cakes = έχει φοβερή ζήτηση, έχει γίνει ανάρπαστο, έχει / γνωρίζει πιένες (το λέμε πια αυτό;)
cakes and ale = χαρές, κέφι και χαρά (το μυθιστόρημα του Σόμερσετ Μομ έχει μεταφραστεί με τον τίτλο «Τσάι και ματαιοδοξία»)

Στα γλυκά τώρα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Hotcake (AmE) = pancake, τηγανίτα κι όχι ζεστό κέικ


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτονόητο ότι το birthday cake είναι τούρτα γενεθλίων, όχι κέικ γενεθλίων.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Έτσι μπράβο, συνεχίστε. Φασούλι το φασούλι...

Ξέχασα:

*Let them eat cake.* Η αγγλική απόδοση τού «Qu'ils mangent de la brioche», «Ας φάνε παντεσπάνι».
Συνέχεια εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2265-Ας-φάνε-παντεσπάνι-Let-them-eat-cake


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

potato cakes = πατατοκροκέτες
fish cakes (ή fishcakes) = ψαροκροκέτες

(Τώρα πείνασα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Χμμμ, το iron cake πώς μεταφράζεται, άραγε; Πλακούντας σιδήρου; (Για πλακούντες και διήθηση μεταλλευμάτων, εδώ.)


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> potato cakes = πατατοκροκέτες
> fish cakes (ή fishcakes) = ψαροκροκέτες



Κροκέτες για τους σικάτους, για εμάς τα παιδιά του λαού, κιοφτέδες. Ψαροκεφτέδες, πατατοκεφτέδες κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κροκέτες για τους σικάτους, για εμάς τα παιδιά του λαού, κιοφτέδες. Ψαροκεφτέδες, πατατοκεφτέδες κλπ.



Ο nickel είχε και στο χωριό του.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

Και το wedding cake, _κατεξοχήν_ τούρτα (με πολλά καπάκια)

Multi-tiered cake = πολυώροφη τούρτα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

Cupcake Μικρό, ατομικό κεκάκι, συνήθως σε χάρτινη φορμίτσα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

Κι αν σας προσφέρουν mud cake, μην αρνηθείτε 

Επί τη ευκαιρία, οι μαμάδες μας δεν έλεγαν κέικ. Έλεγαν _κεκ_. Αυτά τα μπαντ και τα μπονγκ δεν τα καταλάβαιναν... :devil:

Pound cake


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Και βέβαια τώρα έχουν γίνει της μόδας τα καπκέικ, με αυτό το όνομα και στην Αγγλία, αλλά μέχρι προχτές οι Άγγλοι τα λέγανε φέρι-κέικ (νεραϊδοκέικ, όχι φεριμπωτκέικ). Και η διακόσμηση ήταν πιο απλή.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

Sponge Cake  = παντεσπάνι

Angel (food) cake = Κέικ Αγγέλου (ανάλαφρο κέικ σαν παντεσπάνι, χωρίς βούτυρο, με κρεμοτάρταρο/κρεμόριο) Εδώ παραλλαγή (το κλασικό δεν έχει γέμιση)

Devil's cake = Κέικ του Διαβόλου (τίγκα στη σοκολάτα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Κάπου στα 60ζ είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου το βιβλίο του Δημήτρη Ψαθά _Κάτω απ' τους ουρανοξύστες_. Ήταν οι αναμνήσεις του από την Αμερική των 50ζ και ακόμη θυμάμαι το βιβλιαράκι (σε μικρό σχήμα, με ασπρόμαυρο σκίτσο του Φωκ. Δημητριάδη στο εξώφυλλο), αλλά και κάποια περιστατικά που έγραφε εκεί μέσα.

Ένα από αυτά το θυμήθηκα τώρα χάρη στο νήμα. Σε κάποιο σημείο, θυμάμαι, έγραφε για ένα χαζοτράγουδο που έκανε τρελή επιτυχία και το άκουγε παντού, το «μπεκεκέκ», που, όπως εξηγούσε, σημαίνει «ψήνω ένα κεκ». Ο Ψαθάς έκανε διάφορα σχόλια στη συνέχεια που θυμάμαι απλώς ότι άφηναν, για το τραγούδι, μια γεύση απόλυτης αμερικανιάς.

Τόσα χρόνια δεν το είχα θυμηθεί για να ψάξω να δω πόσο χαζοτράγουδο ήταν. Ορίστε, λοιπόν, να το κρίνετε μαζί: :)

Eileen Barton: If I Knew You Were Comin' I'd've Baked a Cake (1950)







Το απαραίτητο γλωσσικό, η ψευδόφιλη λέξη από το σχετικό άρθρο για την τραγουδίστρια στη Wikipedia:

Eileen Barton (November 24, 1924 – June 27, 2006) was an American singer best known for her *apostrophic* 1950 hit song, "If I Knew You Were Comin' I'd've Baked a Cake."

Θα το λέγαμε εμείς ποτέ «αποστροφικό» τραγούδι; Μπα, μάλλον καταστροφικό...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Εδώ δεν εννοεί ότι είναι ρητορικό το τραγούδι, δηλαδή ότι δεν είναι κυριολεκτικό ότι θα καθόταν να μαγειρέψει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω εδώ το apostrophic song ως στιχουργικά στοιχειώδες, αποσπασματικό, αλλά μπορεί να πέφτω χιλιάδες παρσέκ έξω...


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Tσιζκέικ


Αυτό πιο πάνω είναι από το Τσιζκέικ Φάκτορι, που μου έμεινε το παράπονο ότι όταν είχα πάει ΗΠΑ δεν πήγα να δω αν άξιζε τον κόπο και κάθε μέρα πέρναγα απ' έξω κι όλο ήμουνα φαγωμένη.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω εδώ το apostrophic song ως στιχουργικά στοιχειώδες, αποσπασματικό, αλλά μπορεί να πέφτω χιλιάδες παρσέκ έξω...



Τι να σου πω, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω εδώ το apostrophic song ως στιχουργικά στοιχειώδες, αποσπασματικό, αλλά μπορεί να πέφτω χιλιάδες παρσέκ έξω...


Τελικά, διαβάζοντας το γουικιάρθρο, πρέπει να έπεσα πραγματικά μερικούς γαλαξίες έξω. Apostrophic, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, είναι ένα κείμενο που απευθύνεται σε κάποιον, στο β' πρόσωπο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

I just hope I *Will Survive *after eating a whole lotta _pound _Cake


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Πολλή πλάκα με το αμερικάνικο τραγούδι (#14). Έχω μελετήσει τα τραγούδια της δεκαετίας του 1950 (δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο απεχθάνομαι τη βραχυγραφία 50ζ) αλλά αυτό είχα να το ακούσω πολλά χρόνια... 

Για την *αποστροφή του λόγου*, εγώ σκέφτομαι πάντα τον ηθοποιό (του θεάτρου ή και της οθόνης) που γυρνά προς το κοινό του και μοιράζεται μεγαλόφωνα κάποιες σκέψεις του (τις οποίες υποτίθεται ότι δεν ακούν οι άλλοι στην ίδια σκηνή). Κατ' επέκταση, μπορεί να είναι μια παρένθεση (ή «παράθυρο») που ανοίγουμε απευθυνόμενοι σε κάποιον άλλο. Τώρα γιατί μπορεί το τραγούδι μας να θυμίζει αποστροφή του λόγου, ένας θεός συντάκτης της Wikipedia ξέρει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> (δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο απεχθάνομαι τη βραχυγραφία 50ζ)


Χμμ... άλλες προτάσεις, εξίσου βραχυγραφικές και λειτουργικές;


----------



## StellaP (Sep 17, 2012)

Crab cake, η καβουροκροκέτα και 
ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου, το upside-down cake,
όπου βάζουμε φρούτα στον πάτο της φόρμας και για να το βγάλουμε
το αναποδογυρίζουμε και τα φρούτα έρχονται από πάνω.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

StellaP said:


> ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου, το upside-down cake,
> όπου βάζουμε φρούτα στον πάτο της φόρμας και για να το βγάλουμε
> το αναποδογυρίζουμε και τα φρούτα έρχονται από πάνω.



Tarte Tatin


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμ... άλλες προτάσεις, εξίσου βραχυγραφικές και λειτουργικές;


Τα 50. Στα 50. Τα 1950. Στα 1950. Αυστηρά για χρήση σε φόρουμ.

Τι το ήθελα αυτό το κολασμένο νήμα;;;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Να κάνουμε ένα κέικ-τέστινγκ πάρτι. Πριν φτάσω στα 60 μου. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι το ήθελα αυτό το κολασμένο νήμα;;;



I haven't even started yet!


----------



## StellaP (Sep 17, 2012)

Pineapple Upside Down Cake







Αυτό είναι αναποδογυρισμένο κέικ. Το Tatin είναι τάρτα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

H διαφορά απ'όσο ξέρω είναι ότι στην Τατέν βάζεις σκληρή ζύμη, στο άλλο βάζεις ζύμη σαν του κέικ, αλλά το σκεπτικό είναι ίδιο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]Για την *αποστροφή του λόγου*, εγώ σκέφτομαι πάντα τον ηθοποιό (του θεάτρου ή και της οθόνης) που γυρνά προς το κοινό του και μοιράζεται μεγαλόφωνα κάποιες σκέψεις του (τις οποίες υποτίθεται ότι δεν ακούν οι άλλοι στην ίδια σκηνή). Κατ' επέκταση, μπορεί να είναι μια παρένθεση (ή «παράθυρο») που ανοίγουμε απευθυνόμενοι σε κάποιον άλλο. Τώρα γιατί μπορεί το τραγούδι μας να θυμίζει αποστροφή του λόγου, ένας θεός συντάκτης της Wikipedia ξέρει.



Έχω την εντύπωση (οσμίζομαι, όπως κάνω με τα κέικ) ότι ο συντάκτης αυτός επέκτεινε τη σημασία της αποστροφής για να συμπεριλάβει το one-hit wonder, δηλαδή εννοεί ότι ήταν η μία και μοναδική μεγάλη δισκογραφική επιτυχία της, η μία φορά που στράφηκε στον πολύ κόσμο και ο κόσμος την άκουσε (και την ίδια και με το τραγούδι αυτό). 
Μια παρένθεση και μόνο μέσα στο δικό της δρόμο, όλα ήτανε μια πλάνη και το κέικ ποιος θα το κάνει...
Άμα δεν έχουμε μπικικίνια, πιάνουμε τα μπεκεκέκια.

Cookie Monster and the Count






Μετά τα κέκια, να βάλω και τα κούκια στο παιχνίδι.


----------



## Earion (Sep 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο απεχθάνομαι τη βραχυγραφία 50ζ.



Παρομοίως.


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2012)

Μόνο τη βραχυγραφία, έτσι; Οπότε, αν γράφω "πενήνταζ", δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, ε;


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Υποπζιάζομαι ότι ο Θέμηζ προζπαθεί να θεζπίζει κανόνεζ. Λεξιλογία ρουλζ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...δηλαδή εννοεί ότι ήταν η μία και μοναδική μεγάλη δισκογραφική επιτυχία της, η μία φορά που στράφηκε στον πολύ κόσμο και ο κόσμος την άκουσε (και την ίδια και με το τραγούδι αυτό).



Σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι το άσμα το είπαν μετά πολλοί και διάσημοι, οπότε δεν θα έλεγα ότι ήταν μια κι έξω επιτυχία. 
Αλλά ας βάλω δυο φωτογραφίες από κέικ που μου αρέσουν. 

Red Velvet Cake
Σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι το κόκκινο χρώμα τα παλιά χρόνια ήταν φυσικό, αποτέλεσμα της οξείδωσης του ακατέργαστου κακάου. Τώρα βάζουν χρωστική. Αλλά το καλύτερο είναι το γλάσο με Φιλαδέλφια. Το πρωτοδοκίμασα ένα βράδυ, γυρίζοντας από την παραλία της φωτογραφίας πιο κάτω, και κάτι το ότι δεν το είχα ξαναδεί, κάτι το ότι είχα καλή διάθεση γιατί είχα βγάλει φοβερές φωτογραφίες, μου κόλλησε ευτυχώς έχουμε ένα αμερικάνικο φούρνο εδώ κοντά κι έτσι παίρνω τη δόση μου όποτε περνάω από εκεί. 


Άλλο αγαπημένο κέικ είναι αυτό εδώ, στο λινκ έχει και συνταγή, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι η αυθεντική του μαγαζιού. Και τώρα παρατηρώ ότι έχουν κάτι κοινό τα δύο, το γλάσο. Μια φορά λοιπόν στα γενέθλιά μου αντί για τούρτα πήγα αυτό το κέικ απο αυτό το μαγαζί. Το κοίταξαν όλοι με μισό μάτι αλλά τελικά δεν έμεινε ψίχουλο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> H διαφορά απ'όσο ξέρω είναι ότι στην Τατέν βάζεις σκληρή ζύμη, στο άλλο βάζεις ζύμη σαν του κέικ, αλλά το σκεπτικό είναι ίδιο.


Ε, δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα τα κέικ με τις τάρτες. Ας μην τα μπερδέψουμε τώρα. Η μεγαλύτερη διαφορά τους είναι ότι το κέικ περιέχει υλικό που το κάνει να φουσκώνει, ενώ η τάρτα όχι. Το ότι υπάρχουν και αναποδογυρισμένες τάρτες, είναι γεγονός, αλλά σ' αυτό το νήμα μιλάμε για κέικ :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2012)

Σχετικό.


----------



## cougr (Sep 18, 2012)

Στην περίπτωση του τραγουδιού που μας παραπέμπει ο δόκτορας, το «_apostrophic_» αναφέρεται στο γεγονός του ότι οι στίχοι απευθύνονται σε κάποιο ανώνυμο άτομο χρησιμοποιώντας το δεύτερο πρόσωπο (δηλ. το «_you_»).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> σ' αυτό το νήμα μιλάμε για κέικ :)



Well... not exactly exclusively


> οι κυρίες του φόρουμ θα εξηγήσουν πότε το cake είναι κέικ, πότε τούρτα, πότε πίτα ή γενικώς και αορίστως γλύκισμα. Ποιες είναι οι διαφορές;



Για ρέκτες και φιλοπερίεργους


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Για ρέκτες και φιλοπερίεργους


Χειρότερη από τον Cadmian έγινες. Αν ποτέ πάρω σύνταξη, θα κάτσω να το διαβάσω και θα σας μεταφέρω μια περίληψη.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Χειρότερη από τον Cadmian έγινες. Αν ποτέ πάρω σύνταξη, θα κάτσω να το διαβάσω και θα σας μεταφέρω μια περίληψη.



Τι μου δίνεις να κάτσω να αποδελτιώσω* όλο αυτό το πράμα; :devil:

*Δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι η κατάλληλη λέξη για ηλεκτρονικό μέσο. Κάποιοι όροι έχουν απολιθωθεί στο μυαλό μου


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 18, 2012)

Άσχετο με τα όσα όμορφα γαστριμαργικά προτείνετε είναι ότι εγώ είχα συναντήσει το cake σαν επίθετο για το βαρύ μακιγιάζ στα μάτια. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν caked eyes, αλλά είναι αδύνατο να το βρω τώρα, οπότε συγχωρήστε μου την απλή αναφορά από μνήμης σε αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2012)

To caked που λες βγαίνει από το ρήμα cake = To become formed into a compact or crusty mass: _As temperatures dropped, the wet snow caked._Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/cake#ixzz26oo2AdPf
​
Αλλά μια και το ανέφερες, όντως χρησιμοποιείται το ουσιαστικό cake στο μακιγιάζ. Έχουμε π.χ. cake eye-shadow, όταν η σκιά των ματιών είναι σε στερεή μορφή, compact. Αλλά cake λέμε γενικά και τα υπόλοιπα προϊόντα του μακιγιάζ όταν είναι σε μορφή compact.


----------



## cougr (Sep 18, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Άσχετο με τα όσα όμορφα γαστριμαργικά προτείνετε είναι ότι εγώ είχα συναντήσει το cake σαν επίθετο για το βαρύ μακιγιάζ στα μάτια[....].



........και στο πρόσωπο. Εξού και τα _caked face, cakeface/cake face_.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2012)

cougr said:


> ........και στο πρόσωπο. Εξού και τα _caked face, cakeface/cake face_.


Αυτό που εμείς συνήθως λέμε _σοβατισμένο_ :inno:


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 18, 2012)

To κέικ απλώς μου το θύμισε. Ευχαριστώ Άλεξ και λοιποί για τις διευκρινίσεις. :)


----------



## loisgriffin (Sep 18, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτονόητο ότι το birthday cake είναι τούρτα γενεθλίων, όχι κέικ γενεθλίων.


 Στην Αγγλία οι τούρτες γενεθλίων συνήθως είναι παντεσπάνι με λεπτή γέμιση και επικάλυψη ζαχαρόπαστας και διατηρούνται εκτός ψυγείου. Δεν θυμίζουν και πολύ τούρτα με τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. 

Γενικά νομίζετε ότι ο όρος cake αποδίδει το δικό μας γλυκό; Όχι απαράιτητα κέικ ή τούρτα δηλαδή


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο τα εορταστικά γλυκίσματα είναι σαν τους δικούς μας δίσκους μνημοσύνων, τους βάζουν και ασημένιες μπίλιες για διακόσμηση, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να το ξέρει ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης και πιο απλό είναι να του πεις γαμήλια τούρτα και να ξεμπερδεύεις.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι το άσμα το είπαν μετά πολλοί και διάσημοι, οπότε δεν θα έλεγα ότι ήταν μια κι έξω επιτυχία. [...]



Προφανώς, ούτε έχεις μελετήσει το θέμα του one-hit wonder (ομολογουμένως λίγο μπερδεμένο, αν το ψάξεις, με τα κριτήρια που ένας ορίζει έτσι, άλλος αλλιώς) ούτε διάβασες σωστά τι έγραψα:



daeman said:


> [...] δηλαδή εννοεί ότι ήταν η μία και μοναδική μεγάλη δισκογραφική επιτυχία *της*, η μία φορά που στράφηκε στον πολύ κόσμο και ο κόσμος *την* άκουσε (και *την ίδια* και με το τραγούδι αυτό).  [...]



Σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι λοιπόν: 

A *one-hit wonder* is a person or act known mainly for only a single success. The term is most often used to describe music performers with only one hit single.
 
Για τις ΗΠΑ:
A *one-hit wonder* is a Top 40 phenomenon; the combination of artist and song that scores huge in the music industry with one single, but is unable to repeat the achievement. The term can refer to the artist, the song, or both together. 

Ενδεικτικά - για να δεις ότι το one-hit wonder καθόλου δεν αποκλείει την επανεκτέλεση ή τη διασκευή (είτε έχει μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη επιτυχία, είτε είναι μουσικά καλύτερο, χειρότερο ή αδιάφορο, είναι αδιάφορο γι' αυτό που συζητάμε) από άλλους, ήδη γνωστούς ή επίδοξους που επιχειρούν να εκμεταλλευτούν την ξαφνική επιτυχία του έργου (μουσικού ή όχι, γιατί το one-hit wonder επεκτείνεται και σε άλλους τομείς, περιλαμβάνοντας και τη σημασία του κομήτη) - δες π.χ. τη λίστα με τα one-hit wonders στις ΗΠΑ τη δεκαετία του '60. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα αναγνωρίσεις αρκετά τραγούδια που ήταν μεν μια κι έξω επιτυχίες για τους συγκεκριμένους καλλιτέχνες (στη συγκεκριμένη χώρα στους συγκεκριμένους καταλόγους επιτυχιών, τα κριτήρια που λέγαμε), αυτό όμως δεν τα εμπόδισε να διαδοθούν - συχνά περισσότερο - μέσω εκτελέσεων ή διασκευών από άλλους.

Δυο τρανταχτά παραδείγματα μόνο: 
1. το "Hey Joe" που πρωτοηχογράφησαν οι Leaves (τέλη του '65, αλλά δεν τους έκατσε με την πρώτη παρά μόνο τοπικά στο Λος Άντζελες, το ξαναηχογράφησαν αρχές του '66 και πάτωσε, οπότε είδαν κι απόειδαν, του πρόσθεσαν φαζ και τότε μόνο πήγε καλά στα τσαρτ του Μπίλμπορντ, με την τρίτη έγινε επιτυχία δηλαδή και μετά οι Leaves ούτε καν ξαναπλησίασαν στη σαραντάδα που μετράει) κι έσπευσαν να το ηχογραφήσουν οι Standells, οι Surfaris, οι Love, οι Music Machine, οι Byrds κ.ά., αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε πού το έφτασε ο Χέντριξ, και μετά απ' αυτόν ο κατάλογος των ηχογραφήσεων και διασκευών του είναι τεράστιος 
(για να μην πω ότι δεν υπάρχει κιθαρίστας που να μην το έχει παίξει τουλάχιστον μια φορά). 
2. το "Girl from Ipanema" που και ποιος ή ποια (συχνά πρoσαρμοσμένο σε "Boy from Ipanema") δεν το έχει πει.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2012)

loisgriffin said:


> Στην Αγγλία οι τούρτες γενεθλίων συνήθως είναι παντεσπάνι με λεπτή γέμιση και επικάλυψη ζαχαρόπαστας και διατηρούνται εκτός ψυγείου. Δεν θυμίζουν και πολύ τούρτα με τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.
> Γενικά νομίζετε ότι ο όρος cake αποδίδει το δικό μας γλυκό; Όχι απαράιτητα κέικ ή τούρτα δηλαδή


Birthday cake είναι η αγγλική ονομασία αυτού που χρησιμοποιούν σε όλον τον κόσμο όταν κάποιος γιορτάζει τα γενέθλιά του -- για να στήσουν πάνω τα κεράκια και να τα σβήσουν. Αυτό στην Ελλάδα το λέμε "τούρτα γενεθλίων", όποια μορφή κι αν έχει. Ακόμα κι ένα σκέτο κέικ με λίγο γλάσο να είναι, εμείς πάλι "τούρτα γενεθλίων" θα το πούμε. Όταν δεν πρόκειται για το γλυκό των γενεθλίων, μπορεί να το ονομάσουμε κέικ ή κορμό ή τούρτα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, ανάλογα με τη μορφή και τα υλικά που έχει.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

*Κέικ πίπας* (http://www.woodturning.gr/greek/pipes/First-attemp.htm):Τις 5-10 πρώτες φορές που την καπνίζουμε πρέπει να προσέξουμε να μην αυξηθεί η θερμοκρασία στο μπολ. Απλά να είναι ζεστό και να μπορούμε να το κρατάμε άνετα στο χέρι μας. Εάν ζεσταθεί περισσότερο διακόπτουμε, είτε τραβάμε λιγότερο και σε πιό αραιά διαστήματα. Κι αυτό γιατί μια καινούρια πίπα θέλει "στρώσιμο". Ειδικά στην αρχή της καπνιστικής του ζωής αλλά και αργότερα, το ξύλο πρέπει να ζεσταίνεται ομαλά, χωρίς ακραίες διακυμάνσεις στη θερμοκρασία του. *Σιγά-σιγά δημιουργείται ένα στρώμα κάρβουνου στα εσωτερικά τοιχώματα καύσης που είναι φυσιολογικό και μάλιστα απαραίτητο, το ονομαζόμενο "κέικ".* Αυτό το κέικ σε πάχος περίπου μισού έως ενός χιλιοστού (0.5-1 mm) θα συντροφεύει πάντα το μπολ μας. ΔΕΝ το αφαιρούμε. Μάλιστα μια πίπα θεωρείται "στρωμένη" όταν έχει στα τοιχώματά της δημιουργηθεί αυτό το κέικ. Έτσι τις πρώτες αυτές φορές ας αποφύγουμε το σχολαστικό καθάρισμα του μπολ εσωτερικά. Κάθε φορά που τελειώνουμε το κάπνισμα, απλά απομακρύνουμε όσο καπνό έμεινε. Να συνοψίσουμε για το στρώσιμο:​

[*=1]Πρώτη φορά: Δεν κατεβάζουμε τον καπνό.
[*=1]2-3 φορές: Μισό γέμισμα του μπολ με καπνό και κάπνισμα μέχρι τέλους.
[*=1]5-10 φορές: Διατηρούμε πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία έως ότου σχηματιστεί το κέικ.
Δεν βάζουμε υγρά μέσα στο μπολ [επειδή έτσι] χαλάμε το κέικ και θα διαπιστώσουμε πικρότερο κάπνισμα στο μέλλον, πράγμα που δεν διορθώνεται.
Κάνουμε απαλές κινήσεις μέσα στο μπολ με το καθαριστήρι του καπνού. Δεν πρέπει να τρίβουμε το κέικ εάν είμαστε αρχάριοι.​.
Κέικ αποκατάστασης: http://www.runnermagazine.gr/html/ent/216/ent.161216.asp // http://www.healthylifetree.com/ygeia/854-vioximiko_keik_serres
.
Το «κίτρινο κέικ» είναι αλεσμένο ουράνιο που ως απόβλητο του πυρηνικού αντιδραστήρα συγκεντρώνεται σε μεταλλικά δοχεία και φυλάσσεται σε υπόγειους αποθηκευτικούς χώρους γεμάτους με νερό. (http://www.iefimerida.gr/apenews/43...το-ινστιτούτο-πυρηνικής-φυσικής-στο-βελιγράδι)

Space cake (http://img.pathfinder.gr/clubs/files/18974/5.txt):Το χόρτο μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε και από το στόμα, σαν τροφή. Βάση κάθε συνταγής με κάνναβη αποτελεί το ΦουντοΒούτυρο. Αυτό το φτιάχνουμε με έναν απλό τρόπο: Σε ένα τηγάνι βάζουμε μια ποσότητα βουτύρου, αρκετή να καλύψει ολόκληρη την επιφάνεια (5-10 κουταλιές της σούπας). Μόλις αρχίζει να λιώνει, σε μέτρια φωτιά, τοποθετούμε στο τηγάνι τριμμένο χόρτο χωρίς σπόρους και κλωνάρια. Για κάποια λεπτά ανακατεύουμε μέχρι που το χρώμα αλλάζει και αποκτά μια πράσινη απόχρωση. Προσέχουμε να μην κάψουμε το χόρτο και το αφαιρούμε από τη φωτιά μόλις αρχίσει να καπνίζει. Έπειτα το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει, βάζοντας και ένα καπάκι για να το σκεπάσουμε, και φιλτράρουμε το βούτυρο από το χόρτο με ένα πανί ή ό,τι άλλο μας κάνει. 
Το βούτυρο αυτό μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για οτιδήποτε θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε. Λίγο αλεύρι και baking powder φτιάχνουν υπέροχα μπισκότα, ενώ μια καθημερινή συνταγή κέικ θα μετατρέψει το γλύκισμα σε space cake. Προσοχή με τις δόσεις διότι αν φάτε πολύ, δύσκολα θα μπορείτε να κουνηθείτε!​.
Ένα... κέικ έδιωξε αθλητή από τους Ολυμπιακούς!



bernardina said:


> Επί τη ευκαιρία, οι μαμάδες μας δεν έλεγαν κέικ. Έλεγαν _κεκ_.


Α να μπράβο! Κάθε φορά που περνώ έξω από ΚΕΚ το (ξανα)θυμάμαι και γελάω!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Space cake Προσοχή με τις δόσεις διότι αν φάτε πολύ, δύσκολα θα μπορείτε να κουνηθείτε!
> .
> Ένα... κέικ έδιωξε αθλητή από τους Ολυμπιακούς!



Είναι δυνατόν να έφαγε σπέις κέικ για να έχει καλύτερη απόδοση; Εμένα μου φαίνεται πως τα ρεφλέξ του θα ήταν κάπως έτσι


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Είναι δυνατόν να έφαγε σπέις κέικ για να έχει καλύτερη απόδοση; Εμένα μου φαίνεται πως τα ρεφλέξ του θα ήταν κάπως έτσι


Αυτός ο οκνηρός βραδυπόδαρος μού θυμίζει τις ταχύτατες αντιδράσεις της κυβέρνησης Παπανδρέου στις ανάγκες της ντόπιας κρίσης, αλλά μην το πείτε στους συντρόφους.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 19, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό το συμπαθές ζωάκι στα τούρκικα λέγεται tembel hayvan.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό το συμπαθές ζωάκι στα τούρκικα λέγεται tembel hayvan.



Αμάν βρε Δύτη μου, κόντεψα να πνιγώ με το σιμίτι (όχι _τον_, ΤΟ 
 ) που έτρωγα! :lol:

Νίκελ, ο συγκεκριμένος βραδυποδαρούχος τη γλίτωσε από τα φορτηγά που περνούσαν _σβιιιιν_ δίπλα στην κεφάλα του. Ο άλλος τσου.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 20, 2012)

cake pops. Το γλειφιτζούρι... αλλιώς


----------



## bernardina (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 9, 2014)

Πώς τα φέρνει η ζωή... κι εγώ η άσχετη με τη ζαχαροπλαστική μεταφράζω βιβλία με συνταγές (από τα ισπανικά, αλλά με βολεύει αυτό το νήμα τώρα).

Έχω ένα με τίτλο Cupcakes, και θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής: αν ο εκδότης προτιμά να μεταγράψει και όχι να μεταφράσει τον τίτλο, πώς να το μεταγράψω;
Η SBE εδώ λέει καπκέικ. 
Είναι έτσι ή μήπως πρέπει να είναι κάπκεϊκ;

Στο ελληνόφωνο διαδίκτυο βρίσκω περισσότερα καπκέικ, καπ κέικ, ακόμη και καπ κεικ (κικ κικ, χε χε), αλλά όχι πολλά κάπκεϊκ.
Το καλό με το κάπκεϊκ μεταξύ άλλων είναι ότι ακόμη και με κεφαλαία διαβάζεται μέσες άκρες σωστά, λόγω των διαλυτικών.

ΕΔΙΤ: και μια που ασχολούμεθα, το frosting παίζει να το λέμε φρόστιν ή φρόστινγκ (αχ αυτό το νγκ στο λαιμό μου κάθεται) ή έχει κάποια λίγο πολύ καθιερωμένη απόδοση τύπου γλάσο / γαρνιτούρα / ξερωγώ;


----------



## Earion (Jan 9, 2014)

καπκέικ ή *καπ κέικ*
και *φρόστιν *(όπως πάρκιν, σόκιν, σμόκιν, μπέικιν πάουντερ κλπ.).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 9, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, αλλά γιατί ο τόνος στο ε; Η προφορά είναι /ˈkʌpˌkeɪk/ έτσι δεν είναι; 
http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/cupcake
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/pronunciation/british/cupcake
http://www.forvo.com/word/cupcake/

Όχι πως αυτός είναι ο μόνος μπούσουλας, αλλά αν υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση, θα ήθελα να την μάθω.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

Φρόστιν; Εννοείς το γλάσο,φυσικά;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 9, 2014)

Από τα λίγα που ξέρω, το γλάσο αντιστοιχεί περισσότερο στο icing, που είναι ένα λεπτό και σχετικά επίπεδο στρώμα, ενώ το frosting έχει μεγαλύτερο όγκο και στέκεται περισσότερο, συχνά σχηματίζοντας διακοσμητικά σχήματα.
http://www.diffen.com/difference/Frosting_vs_Icing

Το frosting μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως γλάσο, φυσικά. Ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο.
Επειδή εικάζω πως σε ό,τι αφορά τα cupcakes μάλλον δεν είναι απλό γλάσο, και επειδή το ισπανικό βιβλίο κρατά τους αγγλικούς όρους σε ορισμένα σημεία όπως αυτό, θεώρησα καλό να ρωτήσω και να το ψάξω λίγο παραπάνω το θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2014)

Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις μεταγραμμένων αγγλικών λέξεων όπου όχι μόνο δεν με ενοχλεί ο παρατονισμός τους (σε σχέση με την αγγλική προφορά) αλλά μου αρέσει που γίνονται πιο «ελληνικές» έτσι, π.χ. σουπερμάρκετ (αγγλικά /ˈsuːpə(r)ˌmɑː(r)kɪt/). Τα κάπκεϊκ δεν ανήκουν σ' αυτές. Τα προτιμώ με τον αγγλικό τους τονισμό. Όλη η λέξη, με αυτό το -κπ-, δεν στέκει να στραβώσει, ακούγεται γελοία σαν καπκέικ σε όποιον ξέρει αγγλικά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

Το κοινό σου μάλλον περιμένει να δει αμερικανισμούς* στο κείμενο, οπότε ακολούθησε το κοινό. 
Εγώ ξέρω ότι γλάσο λέμε κι αυτό που έχουν τα εκλέρ, κι αυτό που έχει το μιλφέιγ, κι αυτό το ζαχαρένιο που έχει ο δίσκος μνημοσύνου το κέικ αγγλικού τύπου, και τα δυο δάχτυλα σαντιγί της πάστας αμυγδάλου. Aλλά δεν είμαι ζαχαροπλάστρια.

*Αμερικανιστί frosting, αγγλιστί icing


----------



## Earion (Jan 10, 2014)

Εγώ, Νίκελ, ξεκινώ από την ελληνική λέξη *κέικ*, και περιμένω τα σύνθετά της να διατηρούν την αναγνωρίσιμη αυτή μορφή. Γι' αυτό έβαλα και τις δύο μορφές (η μία καλύτερη από την άλλη).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 10, 2014)

Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι, και λέω να κρατήσω το *καπ κέικ*.

Επίσης το frosting το έβαλα *γλάσο* τελικά, ταίριαξε καλύτερα, και ανακάλυψα και το* αυγόγλασο* = royal icing (glasa real στα σπανιόλικα. Ολέ!)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 10, 2014)

Πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά κάθε φορά που βλέπω αυτό το νήμα θυμάμαι τα ζαχαροπλαστεία _Cake_ με τα καταπληκτικά κέικ και τσίζκεϊκ τους - έχει και στην πλατεία της Νέας Σμύρνης, να περάσετε οπωσδήποτε αν βρεθείτε εκεί.


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2014)

Εννοείς τσιζ κέικ, ε;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 14, 2014)

Όχι, αυτά δεν μου αρέσουν


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2015)

...
Η τούρτα Η τούρνα, του Ζαζ.  Mecanime au chocolat ( StroBeaux gâteaux ) - Alexandre Dubosc,







a spin-off, off _A*l*imation_ (including Flamboisier)


----------

